# Diarrhoea in Puppy



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

With such a young puppy I think I would go straight to very small meals of rice congee - cook white rice in lots of water until the grains are very soft, and feed the gruel like liquid. If she tolerates that add some of the rice, and poach some skinless chicken breast and add a little of that if she is OK with the rice. If she is lethargic, vomiting, or passing blood, or if the diarrhoea does not improve after a day or two, I would contact the vet.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Good advice from fjm. You need to find some treats she will tolerate, though. This is not normal at all. Maybe just give her the regular kibbles as a treat. When food gives her diarrhea, then you know not to give it anymore. At all.


----------



## joey1967 (Aug 26, 2015)

I switched treats over to chicken breasts no skin thinking she'd tolerate this but she didn't do so well, the other treats before were cheese cubes. I'm trying to find a human food she really really likes that doesn't upset her stomach but I'm thinking she may have a sensitive stomach. So far milk bones are the only thing she can eat. She didn't eat the same treats, non the less no more human food experiments, her kibble and milk bones will have to do. The vet who I called said just feed her as regular with water and if she is still sick by tomorrow bring her into the clinic.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Feed her rice as fjm said, it might save you a trip to the vet !


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Give the rice to firm things up and hopefully avoid the vet trip. I still give Javelin mostly just kibble for training treats. Since he hasn't had much human food he doesn't know that Lily gets something "better" most of the time. However even Lily will happily fork for kibble if it is all I have for her.


----------



## joey1967 (Aug 26, 2015)

I am SO MAD. I should have listened to you all I fed her a cup of food sporadically throughout the early evening and she got nothing after 5 PM and was up all night sick again with the trots, all night. I'm exhausted. What is the matter with vets, I trust in their medical advice. I'm holding all food except water, I'm even leary of the rice until tomorrow when I can bring her in for a full work up, she is still her crazy self so nothing has changed that way lots of energy and puppies coming from her silly self, she is hungry though she keeps trying to get me to feed her her kibble which she can see sitting in her container on the counter. Going to hide it the minute I finish this post. I have never seen so much watery dog poop...How could she have such a sensitive stomach? This is the 4th animal I've had with this problem. They have all ended up on a vet prescribe diet for such. Sigh.


----------



## sweets (Jan 15, 2015)

My pup had a sensitive tummy when little and redacted in the same way as,yours when given human food. It was suggested to me by my vet to strave for 24 hrs then feed on boiled white rice with a bit of boiled chicken or white fish fora couple of days. It always worked without fail. She is13mnths old now and can tolerate chicken/cheese for treats for special occasions such as training class.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I am sorry you are having to deal with this. Over my lifetime with dogs I have come to realize that vets have very little training in nutrition and feeding of dogs. Experienced dog owners such as many of us here can help with suggestions once you determine that nothing serious is wrong. A vet check to rule out other issues may be in order.

That said......

Many dogs, people too, are very sensitive to dairy products. The cheese cubes may have started this. Don't dispair.....you can fix this. Start slowly with the suggestion of the rice. What has worked for me and previous dogs is to cook white rice until very soft. In a separate pan cook some ground chicken until no longer pink. Mix 2 parts rice with one part chicken. Add about 1/2 part plain canned pumpkin. So you would have something like 2 cups rice, 1 cup chicken and 1/2 cup pumpkin. Cook until it is barely warm to the touch.

Start slowly. Try 1/4 cup of this mixture with your pup. Wait an hour or two and give a little more....and so on through the day. It may take a day or so to settle things down. Once settled down you can slowly add a few kibbles to her portions. This way you can gradually get back to normal food without a big tummy upset.

If a vet suggests prescription diet to settle a tummy, providing there is nothing else wrong other than an upset gut, you can feed prescrition for a few days then gradually transition to her normal food. Just because you have a big tummy upset it doesn't mean prescription food for life.

When all is back to normal I am sure some of us can help you find training treats that are exciting for your pup but not upsetting to the tummy.

Hang in there......it will get better. Many of us have had puppies with challenging tummies.

Viking Queen


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Sorry you've been dealing with this! It's hard on the poor puppy too. The big worry I have with diarrhea is dehydration, but since your pup is drinking and acting frisky, that's a good sign. One of the reasons I'm so stingy with treats is that some seem so rich. I hope matters return to normal without a vet visit.


----------



## joey1967 (Aug 26, 2015)

I just read an excellent article on diarrhea and its coming up fairly high in the intestines by the description which states must be checked by a vet, so she will go to the vets tomorrow. It could also be whatever she is able to shove into her face when we are outside playing and I can't get to her in time or miss, she has a tendency to eat sticks which are her favourite I get most of them but occasionally gets little ones and they are gone in a flash and she eats dirt. She is a little lethargic right now, curled up and sleeping I've got my eye on her, if she stops drinking water I'll take her in ASAP, yes it has been hard on her thats why I'm so upset with the vet putting her through another night again, she's my fur kid after all, I don't want to see her like this! I'm taking note of all the recipes for a gradual reintroduction of her food, I think it was the chicken and cheese and twigs combo that did this to her, just not healthy in general. I did read she could take some pep to bismol in this article, my other dog who had pancreatitis use to take it all the time, but I really don't want to do anything until my vet, not a fill in, takes a look at her.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Try to relax a bit ! Puppies often have diarrhea, it's no big deal most of the time. You gave her stuff she shouldn't have eaten, she's young and her stomach is sensitive.

i don't see any reason to go to the vet right now. Too much is not better.


----------



## joey1967 (Aug 26, 2015)

*Puo sick Stomach*



Dechi said:


> Try to relax a bit ! Puppies often have diarrhea, it's no big deal most of the time. You gave her stuff she shouldn't have eaten, she's young and her stomach is sensitive.
> 
> i don't see any reason to go to the vet right now. Too much is not better.


I hate for it to be something else Dechi, I'd rather air on the side of caution, I have the money so its not an issue to have her looked over just to be on the safe side, it could be other things so I want to make sure and have her checked for dehydration. She is still small enough to worry about if she was an older dog I would not be so concerned, she is still vulnerable, after all you wouldn't let an infant go for 3 days sick.


----------



## joey1967 (Aug 26, 2015)

The vet said her intestines were very hard and very inflamed. she's on meds and he's changing her food if it doesn't clear up she'll have to go in for further testing, it may be caused by something she ate outside lodged in her digestive tract. Good thing I brought her to the vets.........................................................


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Puppy tummies are ultra sensitive. We tell our puppy families- pick one chicken free/grain free treat. Do not add anything else, so you can see if puppy will tolerate. If tolerated fine, add another watching to see how that goes. A thirteen week old pup is much too young for human food or a cornucopia of goodies. 

Try the rice and chicken and give her some plain canned pumpkin until her stools firm up.


----------

